# Look 585 size XL(57cm) measurement, please?



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

I am considering a Look 585 and the size XL (57.5 cm top tupe and 73 degree seat angle) is pretty much my spec. My only concern is the seat tube length, as I run my saddle relatively low. It is listed on the Look site as being 59.6 cm from the center of the BB to the top of the seat tube clamp.

Can anyone with a 585 XL confirm this number? And also the seat tube from the center of the BB to the center of the top tube?


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

LOOK's measurements are pretty exact. I measure 59 cm from center of the BB to top fo the seat tube (depressed area for seat tube clamp) and the seat tube clamp is 1.5 cm. I'm assuming the .6 cm is the portion of the seat tube depressed for the seat tube clamp.

I measure 57 from center of BB to center of top tube.


----------



## sirbikealot (Apr 8, 2005)

uscsig51 said:


> LOOK's measurements are pretty exact. I measure 59 cm from center of the BB to top fo the seat tube (depressed area for seat tube clamp) and the seat tube clamp is 1.5 cm. I'm assuming the .6 cm is the portion of the seat tube depressed for the seat tube clamp.
> 
> I measure 57 from center of BB to center of top tube.


yep i have a CA 585 and its 59cm


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

*Still a little confused*

Thanks guys for your replies.

uscsig51, you say 59 cm and the seat tube clamp is 1.5 cm. Is the total distance then 59+1.5=60.5 cm? To be more precise, the number I am looking for is from the top of the seat post clamp down to the center of the BB.

The only reason this is a concern for me is because I run a low-ish saddle relative to the size of frame I ride (torso-man). And then I prefer a Thomson setback post with the bend in the shaft. The problem will be that I might not be able to insert the post far enough before I hit the bend in the shaft. Of course this is influenced by saddle selection as well.

The 585 XL's geometry is great for me otherwise in terms of top tube length, seat tube angle and head tube length, and if I were to get a size L I would need a lot more spacers for my preferred handlebar placement.

Thanks again.


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

Yes, from center of BB to the top of the seat tub clamp = 60.5cm.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

uscsig51 said:


> Yes, from center of BB to the top of the seat tub clamp = 60.5cm.


Excellent, thanks very much


----------

